# >> ONE BIG TRIP >> Chapter 5. SHANGHAI futurama - Where cyborgs will shoot ya mama!



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Thread Index:*
>> ONE BIG TRIP >> Prequel. Background info. Thread listings. This is where it begins.
>> ONE BIG TRIP >> Chapter 1. CPH - Moscow - Ulaan Baatar. Searching for colours.
>> ONE BIG TRIP >> Chapter 2. This is Beijing, China.
>> ONE BIG TRIP >> Chapter 3. Terracotta Warriors & Strip Clubs. XI'AN, China.
>> ONE BIG TRIP >> Chapter 4. Surfing thru fog, smog and multi-million cities | China 

I'm not going to give you as much background info in this thread as I've done before. This because I reckon you already know a lot about this monster of a city. We have people on these forums that are making brilliant photo threads and extensive updates about the projects in Shanghai; and the fact that Shanghai arguably is one of the hottest cities on the planet right now, makes me think that you already know a thing or two about it.

Before I start posting my photos, I want to take this opportunity to thank *giallo* for showing me and my boys a good time in Shanghai. A lot of these photos are taken from vantage points where the very same giallo sneaked me into.
So - thanks, man. See you again in three weeks or something.
*
THE PROXY // SWEET TALK* <-fucking click. 

I'm gonna start off with this, just to give you a hint of what we're dealing with here. Enlarged for your pleasure.






















































Jin Mao glass and steel.



























One of the best scrapers in Shanghai.


















Jin Mao and the SWFC u/c seen from the southern parts of Waitan (The Bund).









Pudong New Area main cluster.






















































You've seen this before..


















People's Square.


















Pudong @ nite.









Zhongshan view.































































Skyscraper ocean.


















Pudong at street level.









Suburbia.




































Downtown!









Puxi night sessions.


























































































Plaza 66 Mall.









Fun & games.




































Pudong again, seen from a quite unusual angle, I think.









I'ma finish it off with a quite classic view...









In about three weeks I'm leaving good ole Malmö-Copenhagen for a year in this city. So I promise you'll see more of Shanghai later on...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, thanks so much staff! Shanghai skyline is yet another crazy pile ups! :scouserd: :runaway:  :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've always thought Puxi had a more 'full' skyline than Pudong.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Em there is a picture of a guy in a white suit. Is he wearing lipstick?? lol

Lol some of these pics are truly amazing. Puxi shots make it look like Sao Paulo and some of the shots make Pudong appear empty. You could have taken better pics of Pudong  I love the way classical buildings blend with the green and the ultra modern structures.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Em there is a picture of a guy in a white suit. Is he wearing lipstick?? lol
> 
> Lol some of these pics are truly amazing. Puxi shots make it look like Sao Paulo and some of the shots make Pudong appear empty. You could have taken better pics of Pudong  I love the way classical buildings blend with the green and the ultra modern structures.


Btw I don't like how the puxi sound! It sound like pussy here in US and like makes it a girly city.... :scouserd:  :jk: 
Anyway, puxi is really :runaway:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

amazing pics staff kay:


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

Truly Unique!


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

staff said:


> Plaza 66 Mall.


This is not the ultra-glitzy Plaza 66 shopping mecca, this is the shopping mall in CITIC Square, which is next to Plaza66 on Nanjing Xi Lu. :bowtie:


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

BTW, I am quite surprised you took very few pictures of buildings on Nanjing Xi Lu around Plaza 66. To me, that's the most visually pleasant area in Shanghai. What about Shanghai Centre? That's an almost 20 years old highrise building, but in my eyes, it's still the No. 1 in Shanghai. There's NOT any other skyscaper in Shaghai which has the same class and grace as Shanghai Centre, including Jinmao.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Amazing and awesome pics , it seems that you have captured the essence of this metropolis !


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

THANK YOU STAFF!BUT Shanghai not only these!
SHANGHAI=Huangpu Area+Luwan Area+Xuhui Area+ChangningArea+Jing'anArea+PutuoArea+ZhabeiArea+HongkouArea+YangpuArea+BanshanArea+MinhangArea+JiadingArea(F1 
IN HERE)+Pudong NewArea+NanhuiArea+FengxianArea+SongjiangArea+JinshanArea+QingpuArea<18Areas>+Chongmin County!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

ningxiard said:


> This is not the ultra-glitzy Plaza 66 shopping mecca, this is the shopping mall in CITIC Square, which is next to Plaza66 on Nanjing Xi Lu. :bowtie:


That's what I thought too, however, I didn't know that's whatthe CITIC Square mall looks like. From the travel brochures, its also really upscale along with Westgate. 

Can anybody (particularly those in SHanghai) go into those three malls and take pictures of the interior and the stores? I'm really curious to see what they look like.

Also, where is Shanghai's version of Fifth Avenue? Is it Nanjing West Road or Huaihai Road? Which upscale stores are there?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Nice to see the chapter 5 up.
Do we have chapter 6 and 7?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The first picture is just... wow. As always, very bright and clear. All in all a good set. 

Now the small image in the upper right corner of your set banner has been teasing me for quite some time...


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't decide if it looks more like Coruscant or Trantor.


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

raymond_tung88 said:


> That's what I thought too, however, I didn't know that's whatthe CITIC Square mall looks like. From the travel brochures, its also really upscale along with Westgate.
> 
> Can anybody (particularly those in SHanghai) go into those three malls and take pictures of the interior and the stores? I'm really curious to see what they look like.
> 
> Also, where is Shanghai's version of Fifth Avenue? Is it Nanjing West Road or Huaihai Road? Which upscale stores are there?


Photography is mostly prohibited at those high-end shopping places in Shanghai, particularly Plaza66. Everytime when I was there, I saw security guy stopping people taking photos. Plaza66, CITIC Square, Westgate Mall are the so-called "Golden-Triangle" on Nanjing Xi Lu, plus the shops in Shanghai Centre (Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Chopard, blah, blah) which is at the adjacent block to plaza 66, most of luxury shops in Shanghai are over there, with the rest at places like Three on the Bund, Bund 18, City Plaza at Jing An Si and so on. It's difficult to compare Nanjing Xi Lu with the Fifth Avenue, since 5th Ave. has more shopping than Nanjing Xi Lu, I would say it's kind of like the Oak Street plus part of the N Michigan Ave in Chicago.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

ningxiard said:


> Photography is mostly prohibited at those high-end shopping places in Shanghai, particularly Plaza66. Everytime when I was there, I saw security guy stopping people taking photos. Plaza66, CITIC Square, Westgate Mall are the so-called "Golden-Triangle" on Nanjing Xi Lu, plus the shops in Shanghai Centre (Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Chopard, blah, blah) which is at the adjacent block to plaza 66, most of luxury shops in Shanghai are over there, with the rest at places like Three on the Bund, Bund 18, City Plaza at Jing An Si and so on. It's difficult to compare Nanjing Xi Lu with the Fifth Avenue, since 5th Ave. has more shopping than Nanjing Xi Lu, I would say it's kind of like the Oak Street plus part of the N Michigan Ave in Chicago.


Oh... why would photograhy be prohibited? Its just a shopping centre... 

Anyways, so Shanghai doesn't have a "Fifth Avenue", huh? Oh well, give it a couple of years and there will be one soon. Would Huaihai Road be close enough right now?


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Finally! I was wonder where is Chapter 5. Thank you very much and I see you have got a little skyscraper fever in Shanghai ha! Do you ran to the Bund?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

staff said:


>


I'm Speechless! 

Go China Go!!!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

This corner of the world surely is booming! Thanks staff for the photos... :applause:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Cheers fellas.


----------



## zajay (Jul 25, 2006)

hello everyone
I am from Shanghai ,you can ask me sth about Shanghai
I live in Songjiang,One area of Shanghai
My English is not good,but i will answer you as hard as possible.
在这里我向大家问声好  　大家好
I have a question
where is this website come from?(which country)
what is your local time now
Thank you


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well... for those who are curious about Shanghai's glitzy malls (Westgate Mall Times Square, and CITIC Square), I found their websites... I can't find for Plaza 66... does anybody know it?

Westgate Mall:
http://www.westgatemall.com.cn/

Times Square:
http://www.shtimessquare.com/en/shopping/index.htm

CITIC Square:
http://www.citicsquare.com/html site/index.htm


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

att zajay:
Durch site 
the local time here in europe is 5:13 pm or 17:13 as i would say it...why are you asking?


----------



## zajay (Jul 25, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> att zajay:
> Durch site
> the local time here in europe is 5:13 pm or 17:13 as i would say it...why are you asking?


only curious
and what country is it
I first visit foreign website,i fing it is very interesting
can you tell some good websites about your country


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

zajay said:


> only curious
> and what country is it
> I first visit foreign website,i fing it is very interesting
> can you tell some good websites about your country


Please keep in topic.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Truly stunning.


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow looks amazing!


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Oh... why would photograhy be prohibited? Its just a shopping centre...
> 
> Anyways, so Shanghai doesn't have a "Fifth Avenue", huh? Oh well, give it a couple of years and there will be one soon. Would Huaihai Road be close enough right now?


One explanation is that those stores worry about people taking pictures of their stores and merchadise and then knocking off their design. To me, that doesn't make sense. These days, you can get pictures of every runway looks with all the detail shots on the internet almost at the same day when those fashion houses present their collections for next season on their fashion shows during Paris, Milan and New York fashion weeks. If someone want to copy their design, it would be so stupid to wait until 6 or even 9 months later and then take low quailty photos in the retail stores, that simply doesn't make any sense. Therefore, I must say I don't know why either.

5th Ave is a very different retailing landscape from Nan Jing Xi Lu. NYC is not a mall city. You almost don't see any shopping mall in Manhattan. I don't think there's any typical American or Asian shopping mall on 5th Ave at all, while the highlights of Nan Jing Xi Lu shopping are those gigantic malls which house hundreds of individual stores selling horribly expensive or upper-mid price range stuff, and that's why I say it's difficult to compare Nan Jing Xi Lu with 5th Avenue. Huai Hai Road is more like a middle-class or upper middle class shopping street. The density of expensive shops is defintely not comparable to Nan Jing Xi Lu, let alone 5th Ave.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't wait for Chapter 6 (and put this one back to the top...hehe)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Pics are back up again.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I just saw all the chapters now, and im speechless

Too bad that your photobucket bandwidth exceeded, so I couldnt see all the photos!

But the ones i saw (80%) are AWESOME!

Congrats! This trip must have been really good and with lots of fun!

Thanks for sharing those breathtaking pictures and experiences


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Those aerials are insane! Shanghai is just massive!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, gutooo. 
And don't forget, there's still at least 10 chapters, probably more, to come!

Talbot,
It sure is!!


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

wow,can't wait


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shanghai and Sao Paulo*

It'll only be a matter of time before Shanghai's high-rise count will exceed the nearly 50,000 high-rise count for Sao Paulo. For now, Sao Paulo still takes the cake for the largest single dense mass of high-rise clusters anywhere in the world.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

ningxiard said:


> Photography is mostly prohibited at those high-end shopping places in Shanghai, particularly Plaza66. Everytime when I was there, I saw security guy stopping people taking photos. Plaza66, CITIC Square, Westgate Mall are the so-called "Golden-Triangle" on Nanjing Xi Lu, plus the shops in Shanghai Centre (Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Chopard, blah, blah) which is at the adjacent block to plaza 66, most of luxury shops in Shanghai are over there, with the rest at places like Three on the Bund, Bund 18, City Plaza at Jing An Si and so on. It's difficult to compare Nanjing Xi Lu with the Fifth Avenue, since 5th Ave. has more shopping than Nanjing Xi Lu, I would say it's kind of like the Oak Street plus part of the N Michigan Ave in Chicago.


I think Shanghai is so big and still growing, one high-end shopping area would not be enough. Nanjing Xi Lu and Waitan/ Bund (does anybody know whether the D&G flagship store has opened yet) will definitely be the top spots for shoppers with a deep pocket. Huaihai Lu would be the third address for luxury items.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> I think Shanghai is so big and still growing, one high-end shopping area would not be enough. Nanjing Xi Lu and Waitan/ Bund (does anybody know whether the D&G flagship store has opened yet) will definitely be the top spots for shoppers with a deep pocket. Huaihai Lu would be the third address for luxury items.


Where is this D&G flagship?


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

staff, may i know when did you visit shanghai? the sky is so blue!


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

pics are all gone...


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

a very pretty city….thanks for the photographies


----------

